# The Definitive City Size Comparison Pic



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ [email protected]*



> *Utsunomiya-Omiya-Tokyo-Yokohama-Shizouka-Nagoya-Kyoto-Osaka-Hiroshima-Fukuoka Megalopolis


^^ Or, better yet, *Sendai*-Utsunomiya-Omiya-Tokyo-*Kawasaki*-Yokohoma-Shizouka-Nagoya-Kyoto-Osaka-*Kobe*-Hiroshima-Fukuoka Megalopolis.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Or, better yet, *Sendai*-Utsunomiya-Omiya-Tokyo-*Kawasaki*-Yokohoma-Shizouka-Nagoya-Kyoto-Osaka-*Kobe*-Hiroshima-Fukuoka Megalopolis.


hno: 
Omiya fusioned with other cities in 2001, now it is Saitama city.

A better version :lol: 
Sendai-Utsunomiya-*Chiba*-*Saitama*-Tokyo-Kawasaki-Yokohoma-Shizouka-Nagoya-Kyoto-Osaka-Kobe-Hiroshima-Fukuoka Megalopolis


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

cool...love it!
But what's the yellow thing on the BUENOS AIRES-pic?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

impressive work, nice to see two Portuguese cities there (Lisbon and Porto)! And both are in a global scales if their true size is taken into account. both are often compared with other cities using their municipal population, which is unfair and unrealistic.

And yes, Tokyo is impressive, Seattle geography is awesome, and another wow for Houston - this city is really impressive, and seems underrated, I'm never impressed by NYC, but Houston impresses me!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ probably about a third of New york is hidden under tree cover,

Places such as virtually most of the New Jersey side and from Yonkers to White plains look like fields etc. but zoom in and you'll see rows of houses.





Oelanddk said:


> cool...love it!
> But what's the yellow thing on the BUENOS AIRES-pic?


Thats the silt and mud from the river delta.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

> San francisco bay area is quite large, whats the population?





> Surprisingly huge overbuilt expanses [in no, particular, order]:
> 2. San Francisco-Oakland Bay Area


Yeah,
The Bay Area covers a very long distance relative to other metropolitan areas around the world.

However,


> Bay Area By the numbers
> 4.5 million Total acreage of Bay Area land
> 720,000 Total acreage of developed land
> 
> Source: Green Info Network Bay Area Protected Lands Database, Homebuilders Association of Northern California


We have 7 Million people living in 1100 square miles. Its just that most of us live on narrow slivers of land and small valleys bordered by hills and water. Thus forcing the need to build further out but more packed in then typical cities once you get say 40 miles out of DT.

Not bad.


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

lmcm1990 said:


> Miami is LONG


That pic is of the 3 counties in South Florida: West Palm Beach in Palm Beach County; Ft. Lauderdale in Broward County; and Miami in Miami-Dade County. Similar to Tokyo-Yokohama or San Fran-Oakland
It's about 5 1/2 million people in the whole area.


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> beijing urban eara: 735 square KM
> shanghai urban eara:610 square KM
> while Newyork urban eara: 32400 square KM
> beijing is the largest city in china, but still so small.
> chinese old leaders still try their best to control the scale of the city, "shanghai is too big! we have to control shanghai population! or shanghai will be a chaos" they know what? i really hate our goverment, those old men.



NY's urban area is nowhere near 32,000kms squared Oliver. The sarky Brit in me was going to invite you to up it to a round figure of 40,000 on the basis that you may have missed a few upstate cottages or Long Island beach houses but seriously about 17,000 km sq. as a serious and in some way internationally comparable limitation is more realistic though still of course overstating the case.


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

helium said:


> ^^ probably about a third of New york is hidden under tree cover,
> 
> Places such as virtually most of the New Jersey side and from Yonkers to White plains look like fields etc. but zoom in and you'll see rows of houses.
> 
> ...



You raise a very interesting point helium and a point which in all honesty invalidates such images - fascinating though they be - as true reflectors of size.

Developed first world gentrified suburbs such as Long Island in NY or the London home counties have vast suburban areas with densish tree cover and "faux rural" roof colouring schemes. This is reflected as rural in images but in fact is on the ground experienced as mid density suburbia. Instance parts of southern long island or parts of northern Surrey and Western Essex in S-E England.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

PeterGabriel said:


> I'm never impressed by NYC, but Houston impresses me!


:nuts: 

:lol:


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I resized 'em exactly at the same scale (according the scale on the right of every pic)


the scale on the side is exactly how I measured mine, I'm pretty confident they're all as close to scale as they're gonna get


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

3hrs said:


> Mexico City seems quite small considering its population.


I think Mexico City is not in the same scale as other cities. Common Montevideo looks larger than Mexico City in those comparisons. 
Montevideo has a population of 1,325,000 and Mexico City has 19 million in metro area.


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

tokyo and the conurbation is scary, is the mother of urbanity

buenos aires and sao paulo also look well defined

houston and dallas look very poorly urbanized, but inmensely sprawled

new york isn´t that impressive in the aerial aswell, but surely is at another level

sydney looks huge for a city it´s size perth too

montreal seems refined, even from an aerial

paris and london look almost the same in size

dubai looks like a long strip

seoul looks so tiny and compact


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

null said:


> 根本不是同一比例尺，你不能自己用GE看看？


小了也没什么不好啊, 看占地大小能看出什么来.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

FYI:

The Bay Area is San Francisco, Oakland and *San Jose*. It takes up a big part of that picture, even with being slightly truncated.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The paris one is visible more largely than London.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

This type of thread is strongly discouraged.


----------

